# Peoria area !



## olelucky

Has anyone in the Peoria area found anything yet ? with all this rain they should be about ready to pop...with a little sun !


----------



## hudson27

not yet! going out in the moring tho!


----------



## olelucky

did you have any luck Hudson?? im going out monday....guy i work with found a dozen small gre
ys on saturday in Washington area !


----------



## landolincoln

I went out Saturday just North of Peoria. Didn't find anything. Next week is going to be in the 60's and I think that will be the start for the area here.


----------



## hudson27

found a few tiny tiny ones, gray. cant figure out the photo upload on here lol. I think the flood will be of benefit once the water goes down and the temps rise...they seem to be taking their time lol!


----------



## olelucky

Went out today to my early spot..looks as though we are still about a week or so away...The may apples are tiny and no where near opening up yet...about 3 inches high if that !


----------



## olelucky

Hey there Hudson im by Peoria if you wanna go out later in the week?


----------



## hudson27

Yeah id love to go out! Txt me...815-871-0701


----------



## olelucky

Ok i will do that Hudson....probabaly another week for our area !


----------



## rdbrds

went out in the washington area yesterday where i always find early blacks. got skunked.looks good for the weekend!


----------



## shroomit

Nice, never ever found a black shroom around Peoria area


----------



## olelucky

Ya Shroomit ive been hunting them for 48 years and never once found a black around this area.....The may aplles i saw yesterday in Washington were 2 maybe 3 inches tall all constricted not eve close to opening up yet....i was surprised to see your picture's of them opening....a few miles away sometime makes a difference i guess !


----------



## shroomit

<blockquote>Ya Shroomit ive been hunting them for 48 years and never once found a black around this area…..The may aplles i saw yesterday in Washington were 2 maybe 3 inches tall all constricted not eve close to opening up yet….i was surprised to see your picture’s of them opening….a few miles away sometime makes a difference i guess !</blockquote>

They were near the edge of the timber so could get more sunlight.

I'm not saying I don't believe black shrooms around here... but I don't believe they grow here :-D 

I've consistently heard black morels grow just south of Springfield.

First and only I've ever found were in S IL, Johnson Cty. Thought they were burnt up shrooms to start, then quickly smiled upon losing my black morel virginity :mrgreen:


----------



## rdbrds

would luv to take 1 or both of you guys with me. find them every year, that is when i know it is game on! same place every year since 89..


----------



## burny2013

I found a large patch of blacks a few yrs back in peoria county. None since though.


----------



## shroomit

Well shroomage will be here before we know it, hope my foot heals ASAP !!!


----------



## tkintel80

Hello fellow foragers,
If you are looking for black morels, you need to hunt in areas where a controlled burn has been. If the property owners had burned in the last year, maybe two, you'll likely find blacks. Its been my experience. I found some two years ago west of Peoria. 
I agree with you all- maybe some early greys and foxgloves out there, but the coming weeks should prove bountiful-
Happy Hunting-
TK


----------



## shroomit

We did a controlled burn on my buddies place 3 years ago in a good shroom spot, never seen a black as a result


----------



## tkintel80

It could have been a coincidence-


----------



## shroomit

Who knows, shrooms got a mind of their own


----------



## cardsfan

I have found grays,blacks, yellows, even almost white looking and brown looking all in Peoria area before. And yes they were all morels!


----------



## olelucky

Anyone having any luck finding anything yet around Peoria area ?? i went out monday and was skunked?


----------



## landolincoln

With the last two nights being in the 30s I\'m betting we wont get a decent flush until Monday-Tuesday of next week if the weather holds after Sunday\'s 70 degrees.


----------



## olelucky

Ya by next week should be good Lincoln


----------



## olelucky

Thinking of going out tomorrow in tazewell county ...anyone had any kinda luck in this area yet ?


----------



## hudson27

My friend has gotten her first haul in tazewell co yesterday and today! They are here!!!!!!


----------



## kerkerh22

@rdbrds, hey by your user name i think we might be from the same area. just wondering if you hunt in the washburn/metamora area.....


----------



## shroomhawk

I once stumbled on some acreage that had literally hundreds of black morels. No sign of any previous fire. I bagged 10 pounds in a half hour but was disapponited when I got home. They have a foul odor before cooking, not much texture, and very little flavor. Grays are tops in my book. You know what they say, "Once you go gray you'll _________" (someone please put a clever finish to this line)


----------



## shroomit

“Once you go gray you’ll slap ya mamma" 8-O


----------



## pearhead

Once you go grey you'll never stray :idea:


----------



## morel maniac

Is Tazewell county good currently?


----------



## rdbrds

Been out 3 times near washington, nothing yet. a few cars daily @ FARMDALE!


----------



## morellovers13

Ive hunted Farmdale (I jog the back railroad tracks all the time and literally live quarter mile away) and the Tazwell area for years and have NEVER found a single black morel, only yellows. IF and thats a huge IF do find them it is in accordance with yellows. Patients is huge in the Peoria area and tensions tend to run high in hunters in Tazwell area cause we lack the high levels of sand in our soil that produce more blacks. Know your area and download Google Earth to study your hills, elevations, soil types in the area, and it can even tell you current ground temps (if you get the delux edition). And you can flag the exact northing and easting on google earth to your honey holes zoomed in by satelite to a T! Technology did my walking through the woods, just saying.


----------



## olelucky

Farmdale is usually picked over quick ! I've ben in Washington for years thats why i dont go there !...I'm heading down south to Chistian county today ....tazewell tomorrow !


----------



## storm9467

Hey Rdbrds, you better get out there... I posted a pic on central ill topic of a grey I found 4/24.... found In Peoria south facing hill.It's been a long wait &amp; I'm ready. Hey guys, My sister and I met up with "rdbrds" He indeed found us some Blacks on his property. We had never found them before either...


----------



## shroomit

Where's the pic of black morels ??


----------



## olelucky

Good to hear they are finally up around here...i got skunked yesterday in christian county


----------



## shroomit

I'm hearing reports of small finds too. I'll be out tomorrow


----------



## rdbrds

hey storm good to hear from you.. i will b out later today &amp; tomorrow, nothin yet. i got the same number if you want to walk!


----------



## theshroominmommy

anyone ever have any luck around the frisbie golf courses? was just thinking about like morton, pekin, and ICC areas are wooded, but not sure if it would be worth it. I hate even attempting farmdale, I've only ever found a few out there, usually picked over.


----------



## goshawk75

I've tried around the frisbee course near Morton. It seemed to be picked over worse than Farmdale. Can't speak for the one by Pekin or ICC.


----------



## rdbrds

oakwood park in morton always produces..public but they are there if you have no where else to go.


----------



## theshroominmommy

went out today, still just a wee bit early. thank you for the responses


----------



## olelucky

the rain tonight should help a bit i would think....gonna be warm then get cold again so might be a short season this year !


----------



## shroomit

I don't think getting cold again will shorten the season, just my $0.02


----------



## storm9467

imo, if they are already going the cool weather will prolong them... ?...


----------



## shroomit

Prolong = Hell Yes :idea:


----------



## backwoodsmudder

Went out this afternoon to my hotspot in Chillicothe and no luck at all. Getting nervous. I hope this yr isn't a bust like last yr. Hopefully the next couple days of warm weather bring them little spongy bastards out!


----------



## craig

My son and I went out yesterday to my "early spot", 20 miles north of Peoria. Found 20 small grays. Really small, hard to see. More to come - but needs a couple of days more of warmth.


----------



## storm9467

Backwoodsmudder I'm in Chilli, too. Do you think they will be aborted from the flood in river bottoms until next year?


----------



## landolincoln

I found 20 little Grey's North Peoria today


----------



## olelucky

Hopefully by the weekend we will see better luck !


----------



## storm9467

The Redbuds sure are taking their sweet time this year...


----------



## shroomit

Went yesterday to my early spots, nada. Sure looks perfect.

I'll check them spots again tomorrow...


----------



## olelucky

keep us posted shroomit.....i know you've been posting for a few years and i like your knowledge !


----------



## tkintel80

I checked my reliable spots the past couple days...not one. Gotta get out there to know! I'll post when I know too- THanks to all for maintaining a friendly environment- that central IL post is getting a little vicious. 
.


----------



## shroomit

I'll be out after work to the same early spots that have yet to produce. They gots to be up after 2 days of hear :wink:


----------



## landolincoln

I found 16 of the 20 around one tree and the other four were at trees within 50 yards of that general area. The biggest one was just over an inch tall. I spend the next 5 hours finding nothing at all. I'm thinking Wednesday should be a good day.


----------



## landolincoln

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694995293/" title="Shrooms2013 by EBJDGEEK, on Flickr">


----------



## mac4morels

I was out last night, no morels but i think i did find some pheasant back shrooms. Any insight on how these are. I'll try to put a pic up but i'm new to this sight.


----------



## deezdrama

Ya wen-thurs should be good.
Inside the woods yesterday I found baby greys just poking out, had to go to open areas and south facing paths/treelines to find any. Found a mess of half frees and a few big greys.
Pics are in the central il post that got crazy lately


----------



## storm9467

My sister is out while I'm working  She is on a nice small patch of little greys as I type. In Peoria, leaving them to grow so everybody stay stay home until next week .... lol


----------



## backwoodsmudder

Heading out to try my spot again. Will keep you all updated if I find any this evening.


----------



## burny2013

Took a lil thirty min hike after work found a grey.....bout time lol.


----------



## shroomit

It's just begun :mrgreen: 

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpse4c4d6a1.jpg


----------



## backwoodsmudder

Could only look for about 30 mins due to other obligations but tomorrow after work it is on! https://dumpyourphoto.com/photo/LivyX3m0lE


----------



## boom monster

So fellow Peorians, are we thinking it is going to be a good season this year? im heading up around mothers day (which is very late in my years of hunting) after the semester is over and would love to hit my spots in the P. Hopefully it is not too short of a season. I have a bunch of private land to work with so dont worry im not going to come and raid everyone elses prime land lol, especially with half of the great spots being flooded this year. Ive done exceptionally well down in jackson county this year and hope to make it better. Happy hunting to everyone who has been long awaiting this late season!!!!!


----------



## davefan85

These were found in Peoria Heights off of Galena Rd Happy hunting!!

https://dyp.im/L79rfhleEN


----------



## hunnyb

Hi all!  New to the site- first post! Let me just lay it out there... I'm desperate! I neeeeeeed some shrooms! 8-O I haven't been shrooming since I was a kid. I used to go with my Dad. My Dad has since passed and I have no idea where to even look. I know that giving away good spots is against the shroom code so instead of asking where to look, I'll ask if I can purchase some of your haul  (Of course I'd love to go hunt with someone(s) if that's an option but I'm just being realistic LOL) Can anyone help a girl out? I'm in Peoria.


----------



## landolincoln

I'm going out to Jubilee at 1 today. Anyone want to meet out there is more than welcome. That is where I found the 20 Monday.


----------



## olelucky

I am on vacation next week hunnyb...Ill be going out a few days shrooming if you wanna join me...Im Washington area !


----------



## lookin2

I was just out for 3 hours in Tazewell county by mackinaw. Everything is lookin good, but still no luck . Ive been shroomin for about 23 years now. The spot I was at was my favorite place to go. Still thinkin its early on. NEVER GIVE UP till its over. GOOD LUCK ALL !!!!!


----------



## morellovers13

Hey everyone I found 4 yellows today in Peoria. They are up MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 1 week and it will be more than on. Especially with the rain coming. My grandpa showed me how to hunt and here is a link to the Facebook page WITH the newspaper and a date for all of "you guys" out there. https://www.facebook.com/tiffany.esken.1?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?fbid=165941993571158&amp;set=o.72495352587&amp;type=1&amp;theater&amp;notif_t=like


----------



## monstabuck

Don't waste your time olelucky. Already got em. Lol. Seriously tho. 150 grays in Washington.


----------



## olelucky

Good to see the yellows out there morelLovers thopse look delicious !


----------



## olelucky

great job monsta, good find...but ill still be combing the woods in the area !


----------



## monstabuck

Maybe we'll run into one another this year. I know jubilee has a crapload down there this year.


----------



## hudson27

hey landoflincoln...ive been going to jubilee...do youhave to wait to go until after one? i was going on the trails but now im thinking the spot is where the turkey hunters are...is that why you wait til 1?


----------



## shroomit

Yes, it's turkey season... stay outta Jubilee till 1pm


----------



## hudson27

but what about the hiking trails, those are closed to hunting...is the rule 1 pm for there too. ive been going in the mornings before work and have seen others hiking the trails


----------



## monstabuck

Just another law shroomers break. I don't wanna ass full of lead so I'll wait till one everytime.


----------



## olelucky

went out to my early spot today...and nothing ...hummm they are there every year...maybe more rain?


----------



## miked4482

olelucky most of my spot that normally hit arent this year so far, check for new spots


----------



## landolincoln

I pulled another 30 greys today off two trees.


----------



## landolincoln

Yeah wait until 1. Its illegal to go on DNR land to shroom before 1pm due to turkey season.


----------



## hunnyb

OleLucky - I would love to go! However, I work till 2 Mon-Fri. :-? What time do you usually go?


----------



## hunnyb

Oh, and to all you folks out there finding hundreds already... I'm jealous and kinda hate you a little bit LOL :wink: Good luck and be safe out there everyone!


----------



## amateur

Does anybody in the east Peoria area want to go out and show this newbie exactly where and how to start? If it matters I'm 25 year old male. I don't look like the kind of guy to be out looking for these mushrooms but I'm so interested in why every one hunts for them.


----------



## shroomit

amateur 

How much private ground do you have access for me to teach you?


----------



## amateur

No private land, I've only been living here for just over a year from Florida.


----------



## shroomit

Start looking :wink:


----------



## morelroad

I am in the el paso area and found 5 grays last night after work under 1 tree. Thing that surprised me is two of
them where super dryed out. o ya also they where on south east bank of creek.


----------



## landolincoln

Here are some pics from yesterday

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8700937045/" title="shroom1 by LandOLincoln80, on Flickr"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8700937005/" title="shroom2 by LandOLincoln80, on Flickr">[img]</a>


----------



## shroomit

LoL,

Nice post !!!!!!!!


----------



## goshawk75

@shroomit, I have been finding morels for almost 45 years and I have only found a couple dozen so far this year. Since you won't take amateur do you think you could take me to some of your spots? I live in the Peoria area and I promise I won't go back to any of them without you.


----------



## shroomit

Always willing to go if you got access to private land.

I'm allergic to public shrooms


----------



## hudson27

shroomit where are you located? Ive been hunting private land that my family owns and im looking for someone to go with sometime...tired of stepping on snakes by myself! would be fun to have some company! let me know.


----------



## shroomit

Peoria


----------



## morelmerry1980

1st year back since I was little. Not having much luck anyone need a partner to hunt with or any help on when and where the best place is would be real great. I just wanna find some of these mushrooms so bad. Thanks and good luck out their.


----------



## goshawk75

Shroomit, You overlooked the key word...YOUR spots. Private or public, I don't care as long as they are YOUR spots. That is what seems to be trending on here this year.


----------



## shroomit

Those are 'words' , plural brutha... and no way in hell did I overlook a thing, kinda like right now at 'my spot'

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zps0e2da071.jpg


Ya dig ?


----------



## olelucky

hey Hudson im on vacation all next week ill go with you !


----------



## olelucky

very nice yellows shroomit


----------



## olelucky

I usually go after 2 in the afternoons hunnyb so that would work...let me know


----------



## morels13

well i confused how to put image on here but we found about 25 greys april 29 in tazwell county on may 1 we found about 20 greys in same county i put pics up confused how but thier u go .


----------



## amateur

I walked for hours today starting at oak wood park in Morton and didn't find a darn thing. But the guy walking on the tracks had several! I need some help out in the field guys.I just need to be shown on what to look for and where.


----------



## morels13

look up for white trees those are ash trees go to them look for elms that are dead with bark falling off look for creeks check edge but not area that were washed out by the flood get down look go very slow and when u find the first one hold it smell it hell putt it in your mouth make love to it. then you will be on your way


----------



## amateur

Dam and I saw some big ass ash trees. I was wondering why they looked so smooth and white.


----------



## shroomit

Amateur 
Ash has a diamond like pattern, not smooth &amp; white. Now what you describe sounds like Sycamore, usually huge trees and not clustered together. I typically do not pass up a Sycamore when shrooming. They can produce monster patches. 

Also learn your cherry trees, I've mopped up on dead cherrys before


----------



## shroomit

Well yesterday felt like I earned it that's for sure, it's awesome getting out for first pickings... that way I know I've not missed out LOL.

Micro-Shroom

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpsc9bfe60a.jpg

Enough for a dinner appetizer 

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpsacbd2555.jpg

Dinner appetizer, bigguns I fried &amp; littlins sautéed w onion for a ribeye

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zps48f1eee9.jpg


Love this time of year


----------



## morelroad

Went north of Peoria by lacon last night. Found 8 small grays pretty fresh. Did notice im finding them near edges of the woods and in old leaves that kinda look bleached from the sun. Hope this helps.


----------



## shroomit

MorelRoad,

Good point on where you found WRT the timber.

I actually found mine in one spot a bit deeper from the timber edge than expected this early, about 20 feet.

The other spot (larger shrooms above) I found them kinda in the center of a timber patch, but the canopy isn't too dense and in leaf litter. This spot we burned 4 years ago and I been waiting for a big flush as a result.

Both spots SOUTH facing.


----------



## hudson27

Im off to th midwest morel fest in ottowa...hoping to get a sack at least!!!


----------



## olelucky

Best of luck hudson.....it's gonna be a little wet !


----------



## shroomit

Who wants to hunt this afternoon? I cleaned what little was at the private spots, which btw landowners would shoot me if I brought someone, and want to get out.

No vehicle so I'm stuck hitting city spots within walking distance otherwise.

I'm off at 3 

[email protected] 

Holla 8-O


----------



## shroomit

That's 

hotmail.com on previous post


----------



## theshroominmommy

I'm prego and have been waddling down the rail road tracks around oak wood. I have found about 42 little greys, I did check out a few areas in the actual park and nothing. Keep your head down amateur, you'll get em!


----------



## shroomit

I think it's debateable but I've heard to be cautious around RR track shrooms due to concerns with chemical spills. I'd at least consider only eating ones that were on a slope as opposed to a flat spot where hazardour material would settle.

Just my $0.02


----------



## yogibear

They are up in Chillicothe. Found 25 Greys and Yellows. Back out this weekend. Only out for an hour due to rain. Going to be a great week ahead. Lots of undergrowth coming up thou! Still trying to figure out how to post photo's thou!!!


----------



## yogibear

//i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j386/cheryl_jefford/003Copy.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## yogibear

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## yogibear

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## yogibear

Sorry,

I accidently posted them twice. Oh well you know they are up and it will be a great week ahead!! Keep you posted!!!


----------



## hudson27

hey does anyone want to go to Jubilee tomorrow at 1pm with me? im also going to private land tuesday if anyone is game!


----------



## shroomit

Hudson, 

Email me, [email protected]


----------



## morelroad

Anyone that has been out today, does it look like this rain made them pop again?


----------



## olelucky

Hudson im off tuesday im on vac. ill go with.....email me [email protected]


----------



## olelucky

Heading to Bloomington area now ill post on here if i have any luck !


----------



## olelucky

ended up going to Mapleton....found a dozen mostly bigger yellows


----------



## kabe

Hudson we are going to jubilee tomarrowand would love to meet up with you im new to the hunt and could use a few good spots if anyone is wiling to take,me id really appriciate it! So far ive only found 6 one spot I found 3 then in another spot I found 3 more but ive been every where around my house and would at least like a pound lol. Oh well im jus glad ive found some! Email is [email protected] if any body wants extra pair of eyes!


----------



## amateur

Hey Hudson, would you mind if I tagged along with you and shroomit I could meet you two out there.


----------



## shroomingirl

morelroad we were out today and yea they are popping. We were finding fresh grey and yellows. In all we found 84. I would post a few pics but I don't know how to.


----------



## olelucky

great find shroomingirl...


----------



## olelucky

Heading out today for a full day of hunting...im sure the its getting good by now ! Anyone having luck finding any big yellows in Peoria area?


----------



## landolincoln

I found 5 lbs of shrooms yesterday at Jubilee.


----------



## morelmerry1980

Anybody got them for sale. I have only found 12 and it's just a tease. I would love to go out with someome and find them myself I just dont know the right spots I guess. Im in peoria so if anybody needs company or wants to sale some please let me know. Thanks


----------



## olelucky

found a quick half dozen today bigger yellows might go back out tomorrow.....Merry im Washington if you wanna tag along let me know !


----------



## morelmerry1980

Ole lucky that sounds great I could go out Saturday all day but I have a 1 year old and wouldnt work to good with her lol. But if you go sat count me in let me know how to get ahold of each other. Thanks


----------



## morelmerry1980

Do you think they will still be out this weekend?


----------



## tag10913

I am an amateur mushroom hunter that has not had very much luck so far this year. I have only hunted on public so far so this year and have only found one small one although I have seen several good spots. Can someone please give me a few tips.


----------



## olelucky

saturday should be about the ending of the season...if there's any out there hey should be at biggest !


----------



## shroomit

South slopes are prime now. Patches just starting to get good on North slopes.

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zps6b5db919.jpg


----------



## olelucky

great pic's shroomit.....was thinking of going to Jubilee never been out there before...Do you think its all picked over out there ?


----------



## shroomit

OleLucky :
"great pic’s shroomit…..was thinking of going to Jubilee never been out there before…Do you think its all picked over out there ?"

:!: If you're not lazy you can do ok :!: 

What public place hasn't been picked over?? That's why I HATE public shroom hunting, but it's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## morellovers13

I found a golf ball sized one today on my way to my honey hole. I let my wife pick it for her first morel ever! We need some serious rain this week and it will be on people! And if you are not finding any...look for rolling hills, lose sandy soil, and ELM TREES!!! Remember old timers don't even hit the woods until the dandelions turn white.


----------



## morelmerry80

Ole lucky you still on for Saturday?


----------



## olelucky

sure merry....


----------



## shroomit

Anyone else think these Avatars suck ass?


----------



## morelmerry80

Cool ole lucky [email protected] and ill give you my #


----------



## shroomdonger

Awesome finds, Shroomit!


----------



## morelroad

Found some nice yellows at jubilee, one the size of a beer can. I'm not sure how to post pics.


----------



## rackalot

Thinking about taking a chance in your neck of the woods. I haven't found anything in Champaign County. I hope I have more luck in the woods than I usually do @ the boat, lol!


----------



## catfish12

Found three and a half pounds in the Princeville area, lots of moldy and dry ones, but a couple real nice large yellows pushing 7 inches. Can't figure out the picture thing..


----------



## shroomit

Peoria still poppin

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zps64e04910.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpsdce92a5c.jpg


----------



## burny2013

Out of all of us who went today in Peoria county found about 8-9 lbs worth. Many were very large but did find a few small fresh ones that gives me hope that I might still find some good ones mid week or next weekend. Many were starting to dry and even found several who's stems had broken and were laying on the ground. The highlight were the 3 sets of triplets I found lol.


----------



## shroomit

It'll be over by next weekend if we get the predicted heat this week


----------



## olelucky

Great find shroomit...i found some big yellow ones on wed.....i like that season is stil going yet !


----------



## morel maniac

Read in the paper that an expert says the morel mushroom season could last through the end of May. This is if it doesn't get too warm. I believe him, i found some little greys in Pekin 2 days ago, along with some small yellows. Letss hope he's right!


----------



## shroomit

Monster greys &amp; turkey, now this made my season :lol: 

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpsd1f4bee5.jpg


----------



## shroomit

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zps1224668f.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpse1cdf7b7.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpsd586732d.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/auto5_photos/null_zpsd036c489.jpg


----------



## olelucky

ive been hunting 40 years never seen greys that big ! Nice Turkey also !


----------



## morel maniac

Shroomit, are you at Jubilee. It looks like you are.


----------



## morel maniac

Just heard that the season could last into june, maybe later. Does anybody else think this is true? i'll go out tomorrow in pekin and try my luck.


----------



## david - sw il

If yellows are being found in Peoria now, the season should only have another week or so for good picking. They will be long gone by June.


----------



## morelmerry80

Are they done for peoria? Man I hope not. Please tell me there's hope


----------



## shroomit

"Are they done for peoria? Man I hope not. Please tell me there’s hope"

Not judged by my weekend


----------



## shroomit

"
Morel Maniac	
Shroomit, are you at Jubilee. It looks like you are."

Nope


----------



## morelmerry80

You still think they are out now shroomit?


----------



## morel maniac

Sad to say, i went out in pekin, and found several old yellows, the season should be done for after it hits 90 tomorrow.


----------



## gootzy

Found a patch today in Tazewell that had 162 in it they are still out there


----------



## morellovers13

its easy to find morels when your grandpa shows you his honey holes and people give up land to hunt. Most of these guys finding tons have their spots that took them forever to find and that normal people will never hunt. And most guys are selfish pricks like that tough. Last year I found all mine on the 23rd. Month before that...22nd. These guys are nothing but lucky to have been given a gift of private land to hunt. This hobby is becoming a waste of time to me when I can go and buy them for 20$/lb in Peoria and have more than enough for 4 people.


----------



## morellovers13

the other thing also...post pics of these retarded ass huge finds...almost EVERYONES cell phone has a camera and you can email yourself photos to upload. And if that is too hard then make a link to the facebook page this site has. If you cant post a photo on FB, you should not be hunting morels. Rant over.


----------



## shroomit

@ MorelLovers13,

 Do I detect a wee bit of jealosy  

I can't imagine why you cannot gain private land access with such a pleasant dimeanor. 

Any real shroomer knows spots change, so your comment about grandpa's spot that most likely was during the age of the Dutch Elm is void present day. Year to year I adjust, just a small tip to success...

Enjoy your purchased fungus, the real hunters will enjoy our earned bounty. Why even come here if all you need to do is go Krogering :lol: 

With such a bumper crop I've got friends that never shroomed and having zero guidance are finding pounds by pure luck.


----------



## david - sw il

Ha, jealously indeed. I hunt almost exclusively on public land, and pick 10+ pounds a year on average. I put in the time and effort, and it pays off. Public hunting is a challenge because you have to have the knowledge of where to find them when everyone else is too. It can be frustrating when you find a field of stumps, but when you come across a killer patch, it's a great feeling when the patience pays off.


----------



## shroomit

Whatever David, your grandma showed you all them public spots :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## boom monster

Lol this argument is great. I came home from carbondale after my graduation and still managed to make it here before they were all gone. Found 12 large yellows yesterday out by oak run and found 30 today equalling almost three lbs, all about 8 inches tall. Sad to say it is over in this area what is out there now will be it. ALL ON PUBLIC LAND!!!!! Found close to 60 old dried out decrepit ones. Southern il morels suck. I always forget this until I show up here and eat these delicious morsels. In total found about 300 this year but only the ones from Peoria area were worth it!!!!


----------



## morel maniac

Morellovers13 needs to calm down. Just because some of the people were born to find shrooms, and he wasn't then it doesn't give him a right to disturb the peace. He shouldn't come back until he calms down. Anyways, i found a pound of yellows in pekin, half fresh. Some were over 6", and near 9"! Some rain should bring the final few up.


----------



## boom monster

Hate to say maniac but unless something magical happens tonight, tomorrow's high 80's are gonna burn them out. All my good ones were hidden deep down in a valley were little sun hits under some serious foliage and the ground was very warm. Good luck tho I'm gonna stay out of the woods I think. May take a trip north in a few days up by Wisconsin and hit up some private land if I feel I haven't had enough.


----------



## morel maniac

Some of my fesh ones were right in the sun, but i agree, they were burnt badly


----------



## broy101

MorelLovers13 ][/url] 
I was with gootzy on the May 13th, we picked them together. :lol:


----------



## david - sw il

I'll never understand why people pluck em out of the ground like that, why would you want all that dirt tagging along with those beautiful morels?


----------



## broy101

Because they were all under one tree, it was the first patch that big i'd ever found. I was excited! Very excited, I usually cut every morel. So I fully understand where you're coming from with that. "These damn kids these days..." lol problem is my grandfather never taught me how to hunt morel, it was a learning experience.


----------



## shroomdonger

Broy, nice haul! All under the same tree? Wow! We call that a Puker tree. Leave the bottoms next time so they come back strong again the next year. It helps too when it comes time to wash and soak, less grit to deal with and wash off. Awesome find dude!


----------



## david - sw il

Yeah, nice...that's a great tree!


----------



## shroomit

"David - SW IL	
I’ll never understand why people pluck em out of the ground like that, why would you want all that dirt tagging along with those beautiful morels?"

That's a nice haul but done ruined the patch rooting them up


----------



## broy101

A lot of them were "rooted" not all of them and we used mesh bags if that make any of you feel better.
That patch wasn't ruined though, not even close. We could go back and find more in that spot still. We walk it 4 times after we thought we picked them all and we still found more. They will be there next year, maybe wont produce as much but hey... Would you have any fun if every year you walked to the same spot. I wouldn't, I love the thrill of the hunt. I barely eat morel. 

I'd say if you have problems finding morel you need to move to a new spot, a new tree, new land. Drive to the middle of nowhere and knock on peoples door and politely ask if you can hunt their land, it don't always work but it does pay off to ask. 

So with that said, i'd love that beautiful elm to "puke" again, but it's not the end of my world. They're not going extinct, that's when i'll begin to worry. Till then HAPPY SHROOMING!!!!


----------



## morelmerry80

Is it done around peoria area?


----------



## shroomdonger

.


----------



## jessebshroomin

Just hauled in around 60 nice sized yellows out of Peoria yesterday, Its gonna be a good year for sure unless shit goes south fast!!!


----------



## shroomhunting

Broy - It is a learning experience. Morel mushrooms will live to see another day. They've been around longer than we have and are pretty capable of coping with our mistakes.


----------



## jessebshroomin

Anybody know how to post pics off a cell phone onto here?


----------



## kimber81

Been out twice in last 3 days and only found 2 small Grays here in creve coeur area. Hills are drying up fast, not finding any in last years spots. Getting discouraged!


----------



## jessebshroomin

Don't give up yet bro , I hauled about 200 over the past two days.. No bullshit!


----------



## scisector9

Yes it is pretty dry around the area. Hoping for rain the next few days. May be a bad year. Found about 50 so far from Saturday through today. Been out to 3 spots I usually have luck. Not finding huge pockets just a few here and there. Greys over the weekend, and some blonds today. No real yellows yet. Weird year so far for me anyways. Hope that the season starting late will last another couple of weeks, but the forest floors are growing quick. Good luck


----------



## coloradomushiemaster

Pulled about 13 pounds out of the woods in the last 2 days in northern Peoria county. One patch was seemingly endless with 250+. Today was full of patches of big yellows. 2 days ago they were mostly decent-sized greys. Mostly in low lying cottonwood flats, much moister than much of the hilly woods. Almost all were very fresh. If I can figure out how to post pics I will.


----------



## coloradomushiemaster

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/10257300_10202840769933557_784613617988996342_o.jpg 

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t31.0-8/737334_10202840773173638_1691163786930046630_o.jpg

Thursday in northern Peoria county yielded 389 mushrooms, 8 pounds, in 3.5 hours


----------



## huntinfool

Found 45 today. A little dry, but nothing a good soak won't fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## gonners1979

found 35 fresh greys to day


----------



## coloradomushiemaster

I hate to sound like I'm gloating, but really wish everyone good luck and want to give you hope. 

This has been one of our better years so far. Dad and I have picked over 900 mushrooms, 17 pounds since last Tuesday. Basically in three huge patches. Patches of 100+ big nice fresh yellows. A 250+ patch of fresh medium greys last Tuesday. Mostly in low lying flats, many on forest/field edges. 
Peoria county.


----------



## shroomdonger

Holy Shnikies! What a haul! That's what I dream about finding every spring! Nice finds Mountainmushiemaster!


----------



## olelucky

Great find mountain..does anyone thing we might get one more flush if we get tonights rain ? or do you thinks over for this season ?


----------



## jessebshroomin

Found about 30 nice size yellows, some where dry and moldy . got pics but don't know how to load em off my phone


----------



## coloradomushiemaster

Went for the last hunt today before I head back to the mountains. 10 lbs, 336 mushrooms, mostly big yellows. It was so hot, many were very soft, some dried out, some fresh, some moldy. Still wet low lying cottonwood flats. Peoria county. Our season total is 27 pounds, 1236 mushrooms in 4 hunts. We had an epic year that we're so grateful for. The stuff you dream about. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## yogibear

Found 200 today. Most were fresh and going back for more tomorrow. Great spot just outside of Chillicothe. All along a straight path with Wild Honeysuckle, dead elms, cottonwoods mixed in and Briars.


----------



## hopppalong




----------



## hopppalong

we are about done around here!!


----------



## jermanda

Does anyone think it would be worth driving to the Peoria area. I live in springfield and want to go back out and atleast get one hunt in before im done with the season. Gonna go sometime this weekend. Any thoughts suggestions any help would be appreciated.


----------

